# No usable temporary directory found

## soban_

Mam nastepujacy problem, system przy kazdym poleceniu zwraca jakis dziwny blad:

```
aeacus-7 ~ # df -h

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs          3.7G  2.1G  1.5G  59% /

udev             10M  124K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/xvdb3      3.7G  2.1G  1.5G  59% /

rc-svcdir       1.0M   32K  992K   4% /lib/rc/init.d

shm             250M     0  250M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/xvdb1       38M  5.0M   32M  14% /boot

aeacus-7 ~ # screen

mkfifo /var/run/screen/S-root/27136.pts-0.aeacus-7 failed

aeacus-7 ~ # revdep-rebuild

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 128: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 1095: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 1104: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 1105: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 1106: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 1115: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device

 * No search defined -- this is a bug.

aeacus-7 ~ # emerge --sync -q

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1813, in emerge_main

    return action_sync(settings, trees, mtimedb, myopts, myaction)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 2279, in action_sync

    tempfile.mkstemp(dir=tmpdir)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 286, in mkstemp

    dir = gettempdir()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 254, in gettempdir

    tempdir = _get_default_tempdir()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 201, in _get_default_tempdir

    ("No usable temporary directory found in %s" % dirlist))

IOError: [Errno 2] No usable temporary directory found in ['/tmp', '/var/tmp', '/usr/tmp', '/root']

aeacus-7 ~ # eselect python set 2

aeacus-7 ~ # python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  3.1

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 * No packages need to be reinstalled.

aeacus-7 ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/xvdb: 4294 MB, 4294967296 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 522 cylinders, total 8388608 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0e0dbaed

    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/xvdb1   *          63       80324       40131   83  Linux

/dev/xvdb2           80325      626534      273105   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/xvdb3          626535     8385929     3879697+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/xvda: 10.7 GB, 10737418240 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1305 cylinders, total 20971520 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/xvda doesn't contain a valid partition table

aeacus-7 ~ # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/xvdb1      /boot           ext2            ro                      1 2

/dev/xvdb2      none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/xvdb3      /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

proc            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm             /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Juz kombinowalem na wiele sposobow, moze Wam cos sensownego przychodzi do glowy?

----------

## Garrappachc

```
ls -l / | grep tmp

ls -l /var | grep tmp

ls -l /usr | grep tmp

ls -l / | grep root
```

----------

## soban_

Prosze bardzo:

```
aeacus-7 ~ # ls -l / | grep tmp

drwxrwxrwt  4 root root  4096 Jul 16 02:03 tmp

aeacus-7 ~ # ls -l /var | grep tmp

drwxrwxrwt 4 root root 4096 Jul 15 02:08 tmp

aeacus-7 ~ # ls -l /usr | grep tmp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root        8 Jul 13 14:56 tmp -> /var/tmp

aeacus-7 ~ # ls -l / | grep root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jul 13 20:31 bin

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  1024 Jul 13 20:31 boot

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root  2980 Jul 16 02:03 dev

drwxr-xr-x 35 root root  4096 Jul 16 01:46 etc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jul  6 11:28 home

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root  4096 Jul 13 20:40 lib

drwx------  2 root root 16384 Jul 13 14:49 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Jul 15 03:30 mnt

dr-xr-xr-x 60 root root     0 Jul 16 01:37 proc

drwx------  6 root root  4096 Jul 16 01:35 root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jul 13 20:40 sbin

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root     0 Jul 16 01:37 sys

drwxrwxrwt  4 root root  4096 Jul 16 02:03 tmp

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  4096 Jul 13 19:07 usr

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root  4096 Jul  6 11:28 var
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam tak zrobione foldery tmp:

```
mount | grep tmp
```

```
devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=2063812k,nr_inodes=211969,mode=755)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

cachedir on /lib/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4096k,mode=644)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)

tmpfs on /var/tmp type tmpfs (rw,mand,noatime,size=3G,mode=1777)

tmpfs on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

Do tego 4  ramu + 4 G swap.

```
free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          4031       2787       1243          0        186        758

-/+ buffers/cache:       1843       2188

Swap:         4094         31       4062
```

I wszystko działa, dlatego radziłbym zajrzeć do fstab....

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> aeacus-7 ~ # df -h
> 
> ...

 No ale fstab podalem, nie wyglada zeby cos w nim bylo niepokojacego. No chyba ze masz cos innego na mysli niz jego zawartosc.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> .....No ale fstab podalem, nie wyglada zeby cos w nim bylo niepokojacego. No chyba ze masz cos innego na mysli niz jego zawartosc.

 

```
grep tmp /etc/fstab
```

```
shm   /dev/shm   tmpfs   defaults   0   0

tmpfs   /tmp           tmpfs      mode=1777,defaults,nosuid,nodev   0   0

tmpfs   /var/tmp   tmpfs   noatime,mand,size=3G,mode=1777   0   0

tmpfs   /var/run   tmpfs   noexec,nosuid,nodev   0   0
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Dodalem ten wpis w /etc/fstab:

```
aeacus-7 ~ # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/xvdb1      /boot           ext2            ro                      1 2

/dev/xvdb2      none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/xvdb3      /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

proc            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

#shm            /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

shm   /dev/shm          tmpfs      defaults                             0 0

tmpfs   /tmp            tmpfs      mode=1777,defaults,nosuid,nodev      0 0

tmpfs   /var/tmp        tmpfs      noatime,mand,size=3G,mode=1777       0 0

tmpfs   /var/run        tmpfs      noexec,nosuid,nodev                  0 0

aeacus-7 ~ # ls /var/tmp/ -all

total 4

drwxrwxrwt  3 root    root      60 Jul 16 05:00 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root    root    4096 Jul  6 11:28 ..

drwxrwxr-x  3 portage portage   60 Jul 16 05:00 portage

aeacus-7 ~ # ls /var/run -all

total 16

drwxrwxrwt  3 root root  120 Jul 16 05:00 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Jul  6 11:28 ..

-rw-------  1 root root 2048 Jul 16 04:59 random-seed

drwxrwxr-x  3 root utmp   60 Jul 16 05:00 screen

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    5 Jul 16 04:59 sshd.pid

-rw-rw-r--  1 root utmp 2688 Jul 16 05:00 utmp
```

jednak problem jest ten sam (reboot oczywiscie byl).

//EDIT:

Blad byl w systemie (cos skopanego z partycja) - problemu juz nie rozwiaze, bo wywalilem system, postawilem od nowa i po problemie. To byla chyba najszybsza droga, jaka przyszla mi do glowy - bo sensownego powodu nie moglem znalezc.

//EDIT2:

Jednak ponawiam problem, przy ktorejs instalacji (uzycia emerge) znowu zaczal sie problem, moze ktos ma pomysl czym jest to spowodowane?

----------

## Pryka

Nie wiem... jak postawiłeś system od nowa i dalej jest to samo to może naprawdę jest coś z tym dyskiem?

Jak wygląda SMART? 

Poczęstuj dysk badblocks tylko wcześniej manualna przeczytaj bo sobie można zaorać wszystko  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zakladam po nazwach dyskow ze to VPS na XENie. Moze masz za malo inodow, moze cos innego zle skonfigurowane na hoscie masz?

Fraza 'no space left on device xen' na google daje duzo wynikow.

----------

## Bialy

Miałem podobnie gdy zabrakło inodów.

----------

## soban_

@Pryka dzisiaj to sprawdze, bo byc moze tyz masz racje.

@SlashBeast tak, zgadza sie to XEN. Wlasnie zaraz napisze do glownego administratora w tej sprawie, bo sprawdzalem nawet wersje "gotowego" obrazu - gdzie na innym serwerze dziala bez problemow. Jesli zas chodzi o fraze 'no space left on device xen' - to jest ustawiona z czapy, bo nie wiedzialem jak okreslic tytul bledu. Na pewno jak uda mi sie okreslic go, to zmienie temat.

@Bialy - dzieki za informacje.

Zastanawiam sie tez czy nie jest to wina reiserfs i czy nie lepiej przejsc na ext4? Nie mam za duzego doswiadczenia, ale gdzies czytalem ze na XENie oplaca sie wlasnie tego typu rodzaju partycji uzyc. A i jeszcze z moich obserwacji wynika - ze ten blad pojawia sie w momencie gdy jest duze mielenie po dysku i od tego momentu moge juz przywracac backup - bo nie da sie nic sensownego w systemie zrobic. Np jak robie eix-sync *(czy tam emerge --sync), ewentualnie jak kompiluje pythona, mysqla... bo tak to wszystko bez problemu da sie wykonac - do momentu naciecia sie na ten blad.

----------

